# The Lost Boys (1987)



## Brian G Turner (Aug 22, 2004)

Deciding to revisit some nostalgia (and continue the process of converting my vinyl LPs to shiny CDs) I ordered the Lost Boys soundtrack from Amazon.

    And it's been absolutely great re-visiting it. 

 Although some of the songs, by themselves, would otherwise fall down, their use together in the compilation makes for a sometimes eclectic set of bedfellows.

 "Cry Little Sister" remains both brilliant and haunting, and "For the Shock of Miss Louise" continues to impress for it's originality. Of course, there's also Echo and Bunnymen, INXS (who I'd otherwise care little for), a surprise vocal by Roger Daltrey on "Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me" (which was written by Elton John, but only later performed and recorded him) - and then a couple of small-time soft-rock groups who manage to somehow enhance the collection, rather than destroy it.

    But the film itself...

 ...I can't wait to watch it again. I've been holding off from buying it on DVD because it looks effectively like a cheap and second-rate lift from video, and I'd prefer to get a properly remastered "special edition" version. But...as it's cheap I think I'll spend a few pounds to get it next time.

 The Lost Boys as a film was pretty life-changing for myself when I watched it when younger - Michael's dilemna of being enticed into the darkness was such a powerful metaphor for the agonies of adolescence, as we struggled with the different ways life and consciousness pulled on us, and ultimately, wrestled with our own dark sides as our personalities took deeper form.

 The Lost Boys presented an image - and after watching it I stopped growing my hair. That was about 1988, and I'll only ever had it trimmed since (next time on Tuesday, and it's a tad shorter than it has been, as I need to keep my hair at least tidy-ish for work).

  The image stayed, though - it helped define that dark trench-coat look (I still have one, though I need to buy a newer one). 

    Our sixth-form college also put up a Lost Boys poster - big horizontal one of Kiefer's face, and the motto:

_    Sleep all day. Party all night. 
    Never grow old. Never  die. 
    It's fun to be a vampire_

 (The poster mysteriously disappeared and magically re-appeared in my bedroom, above the headboard - when I went to uni it suddenly disappeared as my middle-brother traded it for tobacco).

I also found myself tracking down Kiefer Sutherland films and watching them (the only other one I really remember was "Promised Land", because of it's poignant theme of growing up into disillusionment - teenage dreams falling to grown-up harsh realties - and the memorable ending as 2 school-child friends collide paths). (Flatliners was fun, but popcorn disposable.)

 I haven't seen the Lost Boys in years - no doubt a lot of it will seem *even more* cheesy now. And it'll seem more strange that Ted from Bill and Ted will be running around, baring fangs, trying to look nasty.

 I'm really looking forward to watching it, though - I'll hold off until my other half comes back next week with the kids, after visiting family.

    And so I turn this thread over into a discussion about the film "Lost Boys", with a couple of memorable quotes...

    "I don't want to have to kill you Michael"
    "Worms!"


----------



## Morning Star (Aug 23, 2004)

I recently bought the video for a friend of mine. She loves it, I then watched it for the first time as well. Man, I loved that twist in the end and the grandfather's final comment cracked me up. The 80s were an excellent period for 'coming of age' films. You could find one in every genre, though the most common seemed to be comedy/dramas (Breakfast Club, St Elmos Fire, 16 Candles) and horrors (Silver Bullet, Stand by Me, Lost Boys...)


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 23, 2004)

I've always liked "The Lost Boys".  I think part of it is that they chose to use Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk as one of the primary locations for the film.  I've been there a couple of times, and found it to be a strangely eerie place, especially at night.

As far as the soundtrack goes, what stands out for me is the Echo and the Bunnymen cover of the Doors' "People are Strange".  I really love the Doors, and covers of their songs usually just irritate me, but this cover was really carried off well, I think.

Also, as a bit of trivia, in the INXS songs on the soundtrack, they are joined by another Aussie vocalist, Jimmy Barnes, who had a pretty good album out the same year as the film (1987), called "Freight Train Heart".  I remember hearing him referred to at the time as "the Australian Bruce Springsteen", but I don't think the comparison is quite apt.  I'm going to have to dig that tape out and listen to it - it's been awhile.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 23, 2004)

I think it was this film that started my Vampyre phase, Not that I've gone off vamps now, but it started me watching and reading everything I could lay my hands on.
Wonder what happened to Haim and Feldman? they were fantastic as the brothers Frog!
I loved everything about the film,
In fact, I think i'll put it on tonight when the kids and hubby are in bed...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 23, 2004)

Last set of rumours I heard about both, both Corey's lost most of their film cash to parent greed and cocaine. Bit sad, really.


----------



## LadyFel (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm currently listening to 'Cry Little Sister' on Winamp...I love the movie and that song... 

My mum didn't let me watch it for a long time as she thought I was too young, but I remember setting up the video to tape it one night when I was about 14...  Within two weeks I knew the entire script off by heart, including the most banal bits, like the guard at the beginning telling the guys to get off the boardwalk...

I also remember that I developed a passion for long floaty dresses and skirts at the time, like the ones Star wore, which still hasn't left me...They were never full of sequins like hers but there it is...  

I recently wathced it again to show my husband what he'd missed, he wasn't too impressed, and, I have to admit, even I found it a touch corny...but I loved it all over again


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 8, 2004)

One of my favorite 80's films.  I think I liked it because it seemed to me to be more adult than the other teen flicks - or maybe more cerebral.  The whole film had a wonderfully eerie feel that would have given you goosebumps but wouldn't have really scared you.  I don't really know why I liked it so much - it was just cool  

The soundtrack though - one of my first and one of my favorites!  Great stuff.  I could listen to it over and over (and did, until I wore the cassette out!).  Unfortunately I haven't yet got it in CD, but I will someday...


----------



## LadyFel (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't find the CD anywhere, I'll have to order it, but the casette died a death a few years ago, half the songs were unrecognisable by the time I finished wih it...I think it must have spent two years straight in my player...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2004)

Noticed this in Tescos yesterday - digital transfer, plus second disc containing various addon features. They finally erleased a proper version of the film, byt the looks. 

 I actually put it in my shopping cart, then took it out because I'm supposed to be careful with money.

 Looks like it's time to buy the film on DVD now, though.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh, thats good news. I want the film on DVD, but as it was made so long ago (OMG I Feel old), one has to wonder about the quality of the special features.


----------



## LadyFel (Sep 17, 2004)

Don't care, don't care ...Old movies rarely have 'special features' which were meant for release, so any extra material they release with them is even more special to me - it wasn't done with the public in mind, but for the people working on it to have a reminder. The features that come out on newer DVDs like LOTR or Matrix are made specifically for the audience, and I view them as sort of routine, too planned and perfect...When it's collected for an older movie, it has more of a human touch, it doesn't feel all Hollywood and out for the money...

I saw  the end of a 2h special on the making of Gone With The Wind years ago, and I remember being devastated that I didn't catch it in time to tape it...I'd love to know how they did all the effects without all the tech there is today...In LOTR, I sat down to watch and ended up with them showing two scenes being planned and executed, and two hours of the SE team patting each other and Peter Jackson on the backs...lame...

On topic...thank you, Brian, for the info, I'm thinking I may pull a few strings (ona my husband's money bags if nothing else) and get my hands on this film...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 17, 2004)

LadyFel said:
			
		

> Don't care, don't care ...Old movies rarely have 'special features' which were meant for release, so any extra material they release with them is even more special to me - it wasn't done with the public in mind, but for the people working on it to have a reminder. The features that come out on newer DVDs like LOTR or Matrix are made specifically for the audience, and I view them as sort of routine, too planned and perfect...When it's collected for an older movie, it has more of a human touch, it doesn't feel all Hollywood and out for the money...
> 
> I saw the end of a 2h special on the making of Gone With The Wind years ago, and I remember being devastated that I didn't catch it in time to tape it...I'd love to know how they did all the effects without all the tech there is today...In LOTR, I sat down to watch and ended up with them showing two scenes being planned and executed, and two hours of the SE team patting each other and Peter Jackson on the backs...lame...
> 
> On topic...thank you, Brian, for the info, I'm thinking I may pull a few strings (ona my husband's money bags if nothing else) and get my hands on this film...


I got the four disc box sets of the first two LOTR, third for Xmas this year, in all honesty I still haven't watched the two bonus discs. . No time, in between the eight year old, the two year old and the hubby, I'm very lucky to have been able to even watch the films.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2004)

I always stayed away from the earlier DVD release of Lost Boys precisely because it was almost certainly nothing more than a lift from video. But, it's digital transfer on the new edition, so hopefully will mean it's a better quality.

 Second CD - can't remember all the features. Some interviews with the Corey's Feldman and Haim...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 17, 2004)

I wonder if those interviews were done at the time of filming, or if they are more recent. That will be interesting.


----------



## LadyFel (Sep 17, 2004)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> I got the four disc box sets of the first two LOTR, third for Xmas this year, in all honesty I still haven't watched the two bonus discs. . No time, in between the eight year old, the two year old and the hubby, I'm very lucky to have been able to even watch the films.


Same here...I have the three 2 disc releases as well, and I tried watching the extended edition with the actors commentary turned on but gave up after 45min...I've seen the films so many times it got boring... 

Don't get me wrong, I do like the special features, but these days they're so obviously made from profit and not for the sentimental value, that I prefer what I saw on the Back to the Future Trilogy release...they were...unencumbered with the need to impress, if you get what I mean...


----------



## LadyFel (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyways...As I have a lot of free time, I just went digging up some vampire dirt, and here's a full review of the special edition and the extras...Enjoy! 

*Mysource today: http://dvd.ign.com/articles/542/542104p2.html*

*The Audio


*The film comes with a Dolby Digital 5.1 mix. Dialogue and music is clear but it's not exactly an aggressive mix with very little being done with the rear channels. The audio track doesn't bring the rest of the film down, but it's obvious this area saw the least amount of attention for this release. A French track and subtitles in English, French and Spanish are also available.

*Score: 5 out of 10

The Extras*

Wow, talk about the deluxe treatment. I've never seen an '80s genre film get such a relevant and extensive set of extras as this.

First up on disc one is a commentary track with director Joel Schumacher. It's not a particularly exciting commentary but he's full of interesting tidbits regarding the artistic choices he made in the film and problems that arose, like being forced to change the name of the town from Santa Cruz (where filming actually took place) to 'Santa Carla' because the townsfolk didn't want their home to be known for teenage violence. 

He also reveals the cinematographer on the film previously shot _Taxi Driver_ and _Raging Bull_, and Ray Manzarek re-recorded the Doors classic _People Are Strange_ with Echo & The Bunnymen specifically for this film.

Disc two starts with _The Lost Boys: A Retrospective_, a collection of recent interviews with Schumacher, Richard Donner (the executive producer and original director, who bowed out to helm _Lethal Weapon_), Kiefer Sutherland and the two Coreys, among other cast and crew. 

They give a great collection of memoirs, mostly because the film isn't incredibly revered or disliked, so their comments are all nostalgic and lighthearted. Schumacher tends to repeat a lot of the same information from his commentary track, but both features are definitely worth checking out.

_Inside the Vampire's Cave_ is a collection of four pretty fascinating featurettes in which Schumacher talks about shaping what was originally a kid's film into a stylish teenage one, as well as the possibility of a sequel (he suggests _Lost Girls_) and the balance of comedy & horror the film constantly plays with. It's rare to see a DVD with featurettes that actually tackle the pertinent questions the fans might have rather than just showcasing talking heads who gush over their work for fifteen minutes.

_Vamping Out: The Undead Creations of Greg Cannom_ takes the viewer into the studio of the film's makeup artist with plenty of on-set photos of the actors in prosthetic application process. _The Vampire's Photo Gallery_ is a collection of makeup test shots and on-set stills (it's also oddly enough the only anamorphic extra on disc 2).

_Haimster & Feldog: The Story of Two Coreys_ (albeit a nauseating title) focuses on those two seminal '80s actors, in which they recall first meeting each other (they'd both auditioned for the part of Mouth in _The Goonies_, but _The Lost Boys_ was their first actual work together) and how they connected, as well as why they're taking a break from working together.

There's also an interesting if somewhat awkward multi-angle commentary with the two Coreys and Jamison Newlander (the third child star in the movie) in which they provide video commentary on eighteen minutes of their characters. What's strange is each actor provides his own, separate commentary, which the viewer can switch between with the 'angle' option. It would have been more effective with all three actors in the room together, but video commentaries are always fun all the same.

_The Lost Scenes_ montages about fourteen minutes of cut scenes and alternate angles, most of it pretty forgettable. _A World of Vampires_ is a surprisingly thoughtful interactive documentary in which you can select one of several countries on world map and hear the local lore of vampire-like creatures from that area, complete with moody cultural artwork. It's a shame each clip is so short because this would make a fascinating documentary on its own.

_Lost in the Shadows_ is a remarkably dated video for Lou Gramm's original song for the film. And the special features are rounded out with one of the original theatrical trailers.

Since most of the featurettes share the same format (talking heads/clips), it's a shame there's not a 'play all' function because they would have worked well as a single documentary. But menus are easy to navigate and who can really complain when there's this much good stuff? The extras alone make this set worth the purchase price, and they're much more well-rounded than the standard, repetitious featurettes we're used to.

*Score: 9 out of 10*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 19, 2004)

Hooray!


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 13, 2004)

Please make your comments and discussion on The Lost Boys here


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 16, 2004)

It's been a few years since I've seen this one so I'm viewing it with a bit of nostalgia I suppose. 

This film had some fine one liners but it was the Frog Brothers that stole the show for me.

I didn't feel there was anything deep or meaningful here but  it is a fine attempt at a Vampire film for the MTV Generation which I thoroughly enjoyed watching. I suppose it's  teenage rebellion taken to a new level - a kick against the machine with a wonderful soundtrack.

If this were Jukebox Jury I'd be saying Hit!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 17, 2004)

I watched it last night, but only after some trepidation. The film is now 16 years old, so I feared something lame and dated. The wobbly camera in the first couple of shots heightened fears.

 However, overall, this film is still great - the sense of weirdness and rebellion that it opens with, followed by some quirky excellence and character comedy. Grandpa repeatedly steals the show with his complete rejection of society - from his buying the TV guide to not have to watch TV, to starting the car up and then getting out without having gone anywhere. 

  I never liked the Frog Brothers originally - but here I could really appreciate the humour.

 It's the humour that definitely makes the film - not outright jokes, as much as the character interplay and off-the-wall events. 

 Jason Patric seems to spend more time making faces then having meaningful dialogue, and I've personally never seen any attraction in Jamie Gertz. The Lost Boys themselves are pertty superb, though - Kiether Sutherland still rocks. Corey Haim sparks some excellent character interplay and dialogue, too. For example, one of the best quotes in the film:



> [size=-1]My own brother, a goddamn, sh!t-sucking vampire...you wait 'til mom finds out![/size]


 Anyway - afterwards - glad I watched the film again. I really appreciate the general undertones of "rejection of society" a lot more as well. It also manages to stand the test of time, in my opinion - it remains a classic.


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 17, 2004)

With a fine twist.


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 19, 2004)

I finally got a chance to sit down and watch this. Thank goodness too, it was alot of fun. I can't remember if I ever thought it had scary parts...but it definitely doesn't scare me now. My kids watched it with me, giggling the whole time. Definitely worth the rental fee...if I can get it back in time.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 27, 2004)

This is still one of my alltime faves, as much for nostalgia, as a damn good film. Nothing in it that I feel could be improved. cast were fantastic, but for me the soundtrack is so beautiful, when those first chords sing for 'people are strange', i still get shivers down my spine.


----------



## LadyFel (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a thing for 'Cry Little Sister'...gorgeous song...and 'Beauty Has a Name'...

Cool movie, I watched it last about 3 months ago and I'm almost embarrased to say I still mouth the lines and know them a split secong before the actors say them...how obsessed is THAT?


----------



## Niolani (Oct 28, 2005)

I was a little kid when it came out so i didn't see it until I was 16 when my uncle sat me down to watch it. I had never heard of it and he wouldn't tell me what it was about so I felt confused and a little frightened. I really liked it, I love horror movies but this was relatively unique with a great soundtrack that you don't normally get in that genre. I bought the video within two weeks.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 28, 2005)

that film stays with me and all my friends we used to love it and quote bits of the script to each other I just which they would make a good special edition on dvd and do it the justice it needs, but just the other night after a night out me and my mate where wandering home having a bit chat about how our home town is getting worse and worse and I said 'sometimes this place gets me down if there one thing I can't stand about it..' and he said 'all the goddam vampires!' cheesy but we were drunk and we haven't seen it in yrs just funny how u don't forget things


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Oct 28, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Wonder what happened to Haim and Feldman? they were fantastic as the brothers Frog!


 
Feldman is still around...kinda...
His last real appearance was on the Surreal Life. I think he dabbles around in the music industry. He still has a lot of his money, enough so that he doesnt have to work at least and live somewhat comfortably at least. I see him in bit cameos every so often. 

Haim is a really sad story. Im not sure what exactly happened but the last time I saw him interviewed he appeared to have suffered some sort of brain damage, most likely from all the drug use. He was living in a small apartment with his mother and had visions of a future musical career. In actuality he just passed the days away by plinking out random tones on a keyboard. I felt really bad for him. That was all several years ago. Im not sure what may have happened since. 

 Lisence to Drive is another great Haim/Feldman flick (at least I thought it was funny).


----------



## sanityassassin (Oct 28, 2005)

Lost boys is a great film and I've loved it for years although at one point I watched it too many times it is cheesey now and "bill" Alex Winter  was not scary at all as a vampire  because he is always  Bill S. Preston to me but the frog brothers were great.

The soundtrack is amazing Echo and the bunnymens people are strange is a classic and not to ruffle too many feathers IMHO one of the few covers that is better than the originial I've got the soundtrack and still play it now and again. I've also got the 12" of people are strange which has other covers on it  as well and they are quality tracks


----------



## MoonLover (Oct 29, 2005)

It's been one of my favourites for many years. It pretty much started my interest in vampires. I remember everyone in my class wanting to get bitten by Kiefer Sutherland.

_"You wait till Mom finds out!"_

Karen 

NB to Littlemissattitude - Jimmy Barnes is still kicking on and recording. He was inducted into our rock'n'roll hall of fame last week, actually.


----------



## GrownUp (Nov 1, 2005)

Ah yes. The Lost Boys.

I saw Salem's Lot and when I was very small and spent much of my childhood curled up trembling in corners and jumping at shadows as a result. It was only when Lost Boys came out that I could be cured. If vampires get me they must be cool vampires.

And the soundtrack! The soundtrack to my schooldays too! And my cassette copy is wearing away too, and I'm searching for a CD copy too. I used to love "Beauty Has Her Way" by Mummy Calls. 

_Death by stereo!_


----------



## LadyFel (Nov 1, 2005)

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> Haim is a really sad story. Im not sure what exactly happened but the last time I saw him interviewed he appeared to have suffered some sort of brain damage, most likely from all the drug use. He was living in a small apartment with his mother and had visions of a future musical career. In actuality he just passed the days away by plinking out random tones on a keyboard. I felt really bad for him. That was all several years ago. Im not sure what may have happened since.


 
I never knew that...So when would they have filmed the extra material and interviews on the DVD special edition, he seemed pretty normal there to me...(two nights ago - I was gonna watch the film, and then put the other DVD in by mistake, and in the end didn't bother with the movie because they used so many scenes in the extra stuff there was no point any more)


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 1, 2005)

I love this soundtrack! And the movie as well. In fact the CD is in my car constantly. I hope Hollywood doesn't try to remake this one.


----------



## GrownUp (Nov 2, 2005)

LadyFel said:
			
		

> I never knew that...So when would they have filmed the extra material and interviews on the DVD special edition, he seemed pretty normal there to me...(two nights ago - I was gonna watch the film, and then put the other DVD in by mistake, and in the end didn't bother with the movie because they used so many scenes in the extra stuff there was no point any more)


 
I also saw part of a documentary on television very recently about child stars. He was in it and he seemed just fine. Cheerful, chatty, humourful. Don't worry about him, he is going to be just fine.

I wonder what happened to the other Frog brother?


----------



## LadyFel (Nov 3, 2005)

He's grown up to be quite good looking is about as far as I'd be willing to say, no idea what he's actually doing for a living


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Nov 3, 2005)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> I also saw part of a documentary on television very recently about child stars. He was in it and he seemed just fine. Cheerful, chatty, humourful. Don't worry about him, he is going to be just fine.
> 
> I wonder what happened to the other Frog brother?


 
It is entirely possible that he was on drugs when they shot the interview I saw, so maybe he's better now. His money **is** gone though, they made a point of that in the interview, and he had a stroke and suffered from serious drug addiction. 

edit: check out his listing on wikipedia -http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corey_Haim


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 3, 2005)

On that video...


----------



## manuel (Nov 3, 2005)

I loved the Lost Boys, but I preferrred Near Dark, which was out at about the same time.

Had half the cast of Aliens in it, I seem to remember.   And it didn't mention the word Vampire once in it.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 4, 2005)

sorry near dark isn't a patch on lost boys its still good but lost boys out does it in so many ways


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 31, 2017)

Just watched this again for the umpteenth time, this time with all the family - who thoroughly enjoyed it. 

The only negative is that Diane Wiest no longer looks old to me in this - and when I rewatch it in a few years time she's going to look relatively young. 

Meanwhile, it's heading to it's 30th anniversary, and here's a short "Did you know ... ?" video about it:


----------

